# Adult dental braces Dubai? Six Month Smile?



## jimmylpool (Feb 17, 2014)

Has anybody had experience of adult braces fitted in Dubai? I am moving to Dubai in a few weeks and would have got them in the UK but not had time/cash.

I would like to get six-month smile braces as it isn't such a big job just one tooth behind the row. Had braces as a teenager but one tooth has gone back to where it was.

Any dentist info would be great. Thanks.


----------

